# Innova Serving Size?



## dbett (Apr 15, 2009)

I decided to switch to a better kibble (from Iams) after several bouts of loose stool with our "new" pound pup (Rottie German Sheppard mix).

After visiting the local feed store, I bought a 30 pound bag of Innova Adult Dry Dog Food - Large Bites. I've been mixing it in with the remaining Iams, but unfortunately threw away the bag. So I have no idea what the recommended serving size is. 

And the Innova website says that their Feeding Guide is "Coming Soon."

Can someone who has a bag let me know what the recommended serving size is for a 60 pound, active, young dog.

I'd REALLY appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would go back to the store and read a bag on the shelf! My local feed store is just down the street. Make a note of the calorie count and compare to the amount of Iams you had been feeding. Feed about the same number of calories of the new stuff and see how it goes. Dog gets ribby, feed more. Dog gets fluffy, feed less.

[from dogfoodanalysis, don't know if either of these are up to date or not]
504 per cup for Innova 
341 per cup for Iams Proactive Health Lamb and Rice Adult

So if you fed 3 cups of Iams, 2 cups of Innova. Wow, that is a big difference!


----------



## dbett (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. I was hoping to save the trip, but prolly the best idea.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you checked Innova's feeding calculator?


----------



## dbett (Apr 15, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Have you checked Innova's feeding calculator?


Lol. They LIED! The webpage for the food here said that the feeding wizard was "Coming Soon." Guess you can't believe everything you read. 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

just looked at the calculator damn i been over feeding lol.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is only over feeding if the dog gets fat. Some dogs need to eat more.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

oh ok, well hes only 10 weeks old so if he gets too big ill stop putting as much


----------

